# RR: 67. Ravel: Shéhérazade



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Crespin, Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1963)










2.	Baker, Barbirolli (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)










3.	De Los Angeles, Prêtre (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1962)










4.	Von Otter, Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1999)










5.	Danco, Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1954)










6.	Graham, Tortelier (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(2004)










7.	Lott, Jordan (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(2001)










8.	Dubosc, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1992)










9.	Teyte, Rignold (cond.), Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra	(1948)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Crespin, Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1963)
2.	Baker, Barbirolli (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)
3.	De Los Angeles, Prêtre (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1962)
4.	Von Otter, Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1999)
5.	Danco, Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1954)
6.	Graham, Tortelier (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(2004)
7.	Lott, Jordan (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(2001)
8.	Dubosc, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1992)
9.	Teyte, Rignold (cond.), Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra	(1948)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

